# how can I configure gentoo to auto. detection..!!

## CPUx64

hi 

I have with the /mnt and I wrote a topic and the problem is now sloved.. 

in this link https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3602694.html#3602694 ..

now my problem is how can I make gentoo to detect the devices automaticly without configuring the /etc/fstab or mounting..!!  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

and thanks alot   :Embarassed:   :Wink: 

----------

## Headrush

What desktop enviroment: KDE, Gnome, other?

Ivman is probably what you want.

----------

## psycepa

for autmounting cdroms and other such stuff there is for example ivman (if you are using HAL), but I would recommend do search the forum for 'automount' keyword-like postst

greetz

----------

## CPUx64

 *Headrush wrote:*   

> What desktop enviroment: KDE, Gnome, other?
> 
> Ivman is probably what you want.

 

1.gnome.

2.kde. 

I use the both but last week I used gnome more than kde bec. I have some problem with kde.

----------

## CPUx64

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> for autmounting cdroms and other such stuff there is for example ivman (if you are using HAL), but I would recommend do search the forum for 'automount' keyword-like postst
> 
> greetz

 

ok I'll try to search ... thanks   :Wink: 

----------

## Headrush

Use ivman.

There are other automount problems but I think this is probably best suited for what you want. (Mounting any removable media at any possible time.)

----------

## CPUx64

 *Headrush wrote:*   

> Use ivman.
> 
> There are other automount problems but I think this is probably best suited for what you want. (Mounting any removable media at any possible time.)

 

I installed this program but how can I use it?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Headrush

 *CPUx64 wrote:*   

>  *Headrush wrote:*   Use ivman.
> 
> There are other automount problems but I think this is probably best suited for what you want. (Mounting any removable media at any possible time.) 
> 
> I installed this program but how can I use it? 

 

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ivman would be a good start. Did YOU search for ivman in the forums for help?   :Rolling Eyes: 

Edit: The wiki site occasionally goes down. Just keep trying, no need to post it doesn't work.

----------

## jamesdick628

I use gnome-volume-manager. It has worked flawlessly so far.

----------

## CPUx64

 *Headrush wrote:*   

>  *CPUx64 wrote:*    *Headrush wrote:*   Use ivman.
> 
> There are other automount problems but I think this is probably best suited for what you want. (Mounting any removable media at any possible time.) 
> 
> I installed this program but how can I use it?  
> ...

 

I read it but ivman did not run !!

----------

## CPUx64

 *jamesdick628 wrote:*   

> I use gnome-volume-manager. It has worked flawlessly so far.

 

I'll try np . thx

----------

## CPUx64

when I go to "Removable Drives and Media"

I got error message 

```

Volume management not supported

The "hald" service is required but not currently running. Enable the service and rerun this application, or contact your system administrator.

Note: You need Linux kernel 2.6 for volume management to work.
```

----------

## jamesdick628

 *CPUx64 wrote:*   

> when I go to "Removable Drives and Media"
> 
> I got error message 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Do you have the hal daemon running? 

```
/etc/init.d/hald start
```

----------

## CPUx64

 *jamesdick628 wrote:*   

>  *CPUx64 wrote:*   when I go to "Removable Drives and Media"
> 
> I got error message 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

thanks alot.. it works fine ..  :Smile: 

----------

## Headrush

 *jamesdick628 wrote:*   

> I use gnome-volume-manager. It has worked flawlessly so far.

 

He said he used KDE also, how does gvm fit with KDE?

(That's why I suggested ivman, works with both.  :Wink:  )

----------

